# 'The connection was reset'



## psilson (Nov 1, 2010)

Hello from Australia...

I've come across this forum after a few hours of scouring google to fix my problem, so here it goes.

A few days ago I had problems loading the following site : www.saikosounds.com (a music company based in Hong Kong), with FF telling me...

The connection was reset

The connection to the server was reset while the page was loading.
* The site could be temporarily unavailable or too busy. Try again in a few
moments.

* If you are unable to load any pages, check your computer's network
connection.

* If your computer or network is protected by a firewall or proxy, make sure
that Firefox is permitted to access the Web.

So for the first day or two I suspected they were down. Only after a friend on facebook was telling me He was looking at it, did i realize i had a problem on my hands. (Also I was able to access the site using the proxy www.jet10.tk, but some of the mp3 samples and search options on the site are not working so this isn't a solution, although I know that the site will load (quickly), but for some reason not normally)

Now I have tried a multitude of solutions from over the web from different browers, to cmd inputs, to installing ccleaner and advanced system care, to reinstalling FF, to using googles dns servers, to lowering my general and trend micro settings (and adding 'allow list' even though it doesn't show the same screen as a normal blocked site would), to changing the ipv6 about:config (off the top of my head) with no avail...

I'm really far to n00b to know what to do next... please help 

I will note that when I turn off Trend, the message becomes...

The connection has timed out

The server at saikosounds.com is taking too long to respond.

* The site could be temporarily unavailable or too busy. Try again in a few
moments.

* If you are unable to load any pages, check your computer's network
connection.

* If your computer or network is protected by a firewall or proxy, make sure
that Firefox is permitted to access the Web.

I'm not sure whether this means that it's Trend's fault or not... very confusing.
Anyway, here is my Specs and HijackThis Log

OS Version: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium , 32 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU E7200 @ 2.53GHz, x64 Family 6 Model 23 Stepping 6
Processor Count: 2
RAM: 3583 Mb
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce 9800 GT , 512 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 476837 MB, Free - 360437 MB; E: Total - 1430796 MB, Free - 284997 MB; F: Total - 1907725 MB, Free - 1377797 MB; 
Motherboard: ASUSTeK Computer INC., P5KPL-CM, x.xx, MS1C84BDKN00696
Antivirus: Trend Micro Internet Security, Updated and Enabled

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
Scan saved at 1:54:31 AM, on 02-Nov-10
Platform: Windows 7 (WinNT 6.00.3504)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v9.00 (9.00.7930.16406)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\Windows\system32\taskhost.exe
C:\Windows\system32\Dwm.exe
C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE
C:\Windows\system32\taskeng.exe
C:\Program Files\EVGA Precision\EVGAPrecision.exe
C:\Program Files\VIA\VIAudioi\VDeck\VDeck.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Xbox 360 Accessories\XBoxStat.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe
C:\Program Files\BitTorrent\bittorrent.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\plugin-container.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security\UfSeAgnt.exe
C:\Windows\system32\SearchFilterHost.exe
C:\Users\Bubbles\Downloads\HijackThis.exe
C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Shared\SkypeNames2.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: Search Helper - {6EBF7485-159F-4bff-A14F-B9E3AAC4465B} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft\Search Enhancement Pack\Search Helper\SEPsearchhelperie.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live ID Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: SkypeIEPluginBHO - {AE805869-2E5C-4ED4-8F7B-F1F7851A4497} - C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\skypeieplugin.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HDAudDeck] C:\Program Files\VIA\VIAudioi\VDeck\VDeck.exe -r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UfSeAgnt.exe] "C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security\UfSeAgnt.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [XboxStat] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft Xbox 360 Accessories\XboxStat.exe" silentrun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IObit Security 360] "C:\Program Files\IObit\IObit Security 360\IS360tray.exe" /autostart
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Sidebar] C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe /autoRun
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Google Update] "C:\Users\Bubbles\AppData\Local\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe" /c
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /autoRun (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\RunOnce: [mctadmin] C:\Windows\System32\mctadmin.exe (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /autoRun (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\RunOnce: [mctadmin] C:\Windows\System32\mctadmin.exe (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O9 - Extra button: @C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Writer\WindowsLiveWriterShortcuts.dll,-1004 - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Writer\WindowsLiveWriterShortcuts.dll,-1003 - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra button: Skype add-on for Internet Explorer - {898EA8C8-E7FF-479B-8935-AEC46303B9E5} - C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\skypeieplugin.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Skype add-on for Internet Explorer - {898EA8C8-E7FF-479B-8935-AEC46303B9E5} - C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\skypeieplugin.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\program files\common files\microsoft shared\windows live\wlidnsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\program files\common files\microsoft shared\windows live\wlidnsp.dll
O11 - Options group: [ACCELERATED_GRAPHICS] Accelerated graphics
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://fpdownload2.macromedia.com/get/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{F09BCB6A-B019-40B4-9DD4-BD8CD9FB5A63}: NameServer = 8.8.8.8,8.8.4.4
O18 - Protocol: skype-ie-addon-data - {91774881-D725-4E58-B298-07617B9B86A8} - C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\skypeieplugin.dll
O18 - Protocol: skype4com - {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Skype\SKYPE4~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: wlpg - {E43EF6CD-A37A-4A9B-9E6F-83F89B8E6324} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Photo Gallery\AlbumDownloadProtocolHandler.dll
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: IS360service - IObit - C:\Program Files\IObit\IObit Security 360\IS360srv.exe
O23 - Service: Process Monitor (LVPrcSrv) - Logitech Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Logishrd\LVMVFM\LVPrcSrv.exe
O23 - Service: NMSAccess - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\CDBurnerXP\NMSAccessU.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (nvsvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\Windows\system32\nvvsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Central Control Component (SfCtlCom) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security\SfCtlCom.exe
O23 - Service: Steam Client Service - Valve Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Steam\SteamService.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Stereoscopic 3D Driver Service (Stereo Service) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\3D Vision\nvSCPAPISvr.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Unauthorized Change Prevention Service (TMBMServer) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\BM\TMBMSRV.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Proxy Service (TmProxy) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security\TmProxy.exe

--
End of file - 6672 bytes

Thanks in advance 

Edit: Another note, everything else is working fine, it's just this one particular website that's giving me dramas


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

This seems to happen almost exclusively with routers. Have you tried bypassing the router and connecting directly to your modem with an ethernet cable?

This problem may occur when viewing the same site through a router from more than one computer or application at the same time for a period of time. It seems to activate something in the server software that puts your IP address on a so called "Blacklist". That may be the reason you can connect to the website through a Web proxy.

- Try refreshing your DNS resolver cache by following these steps:

Click Start > Programs > Accessories > right-click on *Command Prompt*, select "Run as Administrator" to open a command prompt.

In the Command Prompt, type: *ipconfig /flushdns* 

Reboot.

- Also clear browser cache (Temporary Internet Files, History, Cookies...)

- Temporarily turn off ad-blocking.

- You did try disabling IPv6 in Firefox?

- Have you tried disabling DNS prefetching in Firefox?

*Error Loading Websites*


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

If above doesn't work uninstall Trend Micro Internet Security and run the Removal Tool.


----------

